# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] Any Bot is working?

## Snipse

Hello,

Do we have any bot that currently works? Is there any bot that can be used currently? What is the current status?

----------


## charles420

what kinda bot u looking for

----------


## Snipse

PVP / Dungeon Bot 
Farm Bot
Leveling Bot

I dont know!

All! 

But no Fishing bot

----------


## Wowelitepwner

PM me, I can assist

----------


## Sendro

Add me on Discord, can't PM you.
Sendro#5355

----------


## Arkangel

> PM me, I can assist


PM send  :Smile:

----------


## Miquex

> PM me, I can assist


Im looking for a bot to do gathering, herbs and ores in shadowlands, in multiple accounts

Discord: SwordOffline#3207

----------


## yokechko

and Im looking for a bot to do gathering, herbs and ores in shadowlands, in multiple accounts

----------


## Zontir

I can't send you messages, I'm curious how it works.

----------


## mubarak1111

> what kinda bot u looking for


can u DM cos i am too looking for a bot (matio#0622)

----------


## DaddyPlatty

Is it possible you can assist me aswell? Discord; Daddy Platty#0984

----------


## EliteDesk

Hey add me also. Ryker0414#2255

Willing to pay for a working bot, not combat rotations but full on automation like back in the old days of HonorBuddy  :Smile: 
Leveling 1-60 
Gold Farming 
Instance Farming
PVP 
PVE

Let me know please. I will pay for a project that's had work put into it.
Ryker0414#2255

----------


## m3dn

> PM me, I can assist


I'm also looking for a working bot and i can't PM u, my discord is Aborted#1757. thank u !

----------


## pat475

cant pm you, looking for a gather bot, herbs and ores discord HCPvictor#7520

----------


## mindzor

Also looking for a compliment for honorbody, add me discord bro RizitriX#6268

----------


## dwlatrel

i'm looking for a gather and fishing bot, discord Dwlatrel#7944

----------


## Quazichrome

Hey man, idk how to pm. I'm interested in this.

----------


## Shadowboi

Super interested in the same thing everyone else is interested in here. shadowboi#5068

----------


## AtticusJackson

It sounds like no one has a bot. what's the point of us even being here if everything is only happening behind closed doors?

----------


## Wowelitepwner

I am still active on this thread and will reply with further information via private message

----------


## B1u3

Looking for PvP and gold grinding bot. Please message me on Disc Blue#9984

----------


## lychanire

Looking for a quality rotation bot. PM me please

----------


## icedbloodx

looking for safe pvp / mining bot wotlk classic. any good ones i can dm or join disc

----------


## wizziesss1

looking for lvling/pvp bot wotlk

----------


## calvin

I'm also interested could you add me on discord aswell? uncletbag#2446

----------


## Gobl9n

Looking for a working WOTLK bot to farm dungeons. Can pay - pm me in discord: Johnybravo#2969

----------


## martinfl13

looking for gathering bot disc Dope#0898

----------


## pane4e4eg

Looking for working wotlk bot farm / gathering 

CoolBoost#5226

----------


## qwertan

I'm also interested could you add me on discord aswell?Fughty#7387

----------


## OREM

Hi, 

Suche Content Level/farming Bot nicht für Classic. Er sollte so einfach sein wie Honorbuddy

Beste Grüsse

----------


## Invincible05

> I am still active on this thread and will reply with further information via private message


Look for dm

----------


## RobertH

I'm also looking for a gathering / grinding bot. I really liked honorbuddy back in the day with the different profiles and such. Any info on a working retail bot would be appreciated. Also my discord is Therepoman87 #8060

----------


## wbykos

Looking for something others like, any info will be appreciated byby #5940

----------

